# My Goldie is Spayed. :(



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Today was rough. I really didn't tell many people that Goldie was going to get spayed today. I am not sure if it was my nerves and not wanting to talk about it, or just the hope it would happen. This is the fourth time we have tried. Other days, everything happened. Once my reg vet was out and the fill in was there. ( That wasnt going to happen. ) Another we had to go out of town suddenly. Then her liver numbers went up so bad and it wasn't safe. 

Well liver numbers are better and today it happened. I have been a little sad. I didn't want her to have puppies just for the sake of breeding or "having" puppies. But I wonder if she was wanting or supposed to be a mom. Is that corny? 

One time she dug up a litter of Rabbits. We live on a golf course and have a ton of rabbits. She was going nuts wanting what was in the ground. I finally went and looked and she had two little rabbits curled up and she just licking them and "babying" them. It was so sweet. 

I made Tom bury them back. They didnt make it, because the birds got to them. I honestly don't think they would have made it anyway, as they were buried in a wide open space. But Goldie went back to that exact spot looking for those babies for WEEKS! Maybe months. She missed those babies, I know. 

So I thought she would make a great mama and here I am taking it away from her. 

Tonight she is hurting but ok. She wimpers a lot and can't get comfortable. She goes from bed to bed. I hope its better tomorrow. I can't stand to hear her cry. I can't take another day of this.   

She loves her sac bed and buries in it. 
Heres some photos. 

I hope I did the right thing. Poor girl.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww that is the sweetest face and how sweet that she wanted to take care of the bunnies. I am sure that you did the right thing or you wouldn't have done it. If you ever do decide to have a female you breed I am sure that she will be right there helping watch over the puppies and taking care of them. I hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She looks so sweet and cozy in those beds.

Please don't doubt yourself. You knew it was going to happen at some point, but it is just so hard to watch these sweet little gals when they hurting. She's lucky to have a sympathetic mama. I was a mess with worry when Mister Trump (Carlito) was neutered and even worse when Wendy (Maddie) was spayed. It is so hard to watch them go through something that you didn't _have_ to do. In a few weeks though, you'll be so glad. No more cycles for her, no more pregnancy worries for you, and no torment for poor Stogers.

Hang in there Melissa. Tonight is the worst and tomorrow will be a little hard too, but Sunday should be much, much better for Goldie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goldie will be better quickly and then she'll be happier,probably not having to fight off Stogie.:drama:
They say they are healthier Melissa---I think you did the right thing.She is extremely sweet all curled up in her bed.:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa,

Shadow bounced back so quickly from her spaying, I was amazed. She seemed like herself after only about a day. The vet said to keep her calm, ha! That wasn't going to happen, she was acting as if nothing had happened. It was much harder on me, I'm sure. I hope Goldie bounces back as quickly.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

You definitely did the right thing. We can't always know whether or not the right thing was done or not all we can do is go on instinct sometimes and pray for the best and expect the worst. 

Awww that's so sweet and I'm a guy and even I think that's sweet so it must be.....ound: I really love the bed you have for her it's so big and cuddly I would like to sleep in it. She definiltey has the motherly instincts if she's diggin up rabbits at the course...wow never read about anything like that before. It'll be fine I'm sure...your a great Hav Mommy.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm sure Goldie will be fine!! Shes looks so cute in her bed.. What sor of bed is that and where can i find one?????? I bet Beamie would love it!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks you guys! 

Leslie.. I thought about you today. Here I am a mess and I thought I would not make it through what you endured. I just wouldn't. You have my respect! 

Goldie is 2 1/2, as I had to show her. She finished last July but then all the set backs, and we travel so much. I think I did the right thing. I would feel much worse if she got prego and something happened during delivery. 

OH and I had Goldie and Stogie while she was in heat once. I thought how hard can it be... just put them in different rooms. Joan said NO it wont work, they will find away to get to each other. SHe was right! 

They were animals. They drove me nuts. NO rest when you are H****!
On and off the bed ALL night. I had diapers on them both, they were ripping them off. Finally Goldie went on vacation to our friends house and I finally slept! Poor Stogie went into depression for a week. 

Ok after, that story I know I did the right thing!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I bought that bed at a dog show. I'll find out what the company is and put it here. It is one of their fav beds. They crawl in it and roll around. Its like a sac. They like the prince one too. Of course we have a princess one, but she got in Stogies. They are slippers.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwww Melissa, 
I know how difficult it is watching little Goldie not feeling well, but don't second guess yourself. She'll be back to herself in a couple of days and healthier than ever for the long-run.

She looks so snuggly in her snuggle bed! 

Let us know how she's doing tomorrow.
Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww......Goldie has such a sweet face. Melissa, I'm sure she'll feel much better in a few days. It just hurts us so much to see our pets hurting. Give her extra hugs and kisses from all of us.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Melissa,
Such a sweet, gentle girl you have there. She will be fine in a couple of days. I was so nervous and worried when Benji was neutered a couple of weeks ago. He was in the best of hands but I couldn't sleep thinking about his surgery. He recovered fast and Goldie would too. 

All the best,
Poornima


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

This makes me nervous about Radar now when he has to go in for his "Amputation".....ound: I would hate for him to have a serious after effect from it. I certainly have no problems taking him in but I worry like every Hav-Pappa out there that he might have a hard time transitioning to the new life so-to-speak. Sorry I don't mean to Hi-Jack this thread and take away from Goldie but all this talk about Parent-Hood with our Hav's just got me thinking. I would hate for Radar to get attacked or anything if he did run into a Non-Neutered Hav and there was a territorial thing.

Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I totally understand Derek. Im not sure I can do Stogie. He is already such a whimp. He will cry if he _thinks_ you are going to touch him. He gets locked outside, he raises holy hell.

On the other hand, I have been in tears before, frantic thinking Goldie ran away. One time I woke up Tom a blubbering idiot telling him I lost Goldie. She ran away and I couldn't find her. I had searched the house 1,000 times. I was walking up and down the street looking for her. I was cussing and yelling at the rabbits for digging holes under our fence.

Guess where she was... in the pantry. She went in behind me, I didn't see her and I shut the door. She never made a peep. I did the same thing once again and she was in the garage. Now when I cant find her, I check outside and in any shut off room. She won't scratch or cry or bark. She just sits there and waits.

Point being... she never crys or whines. She is tough..she barks at ALL the big dogs at shows. So to see her cry is not good. I keep hearing her whine and cry and its driving me bonkers. She has not stopped. She cant sleep.

I gave her half a pain pill, maybe I should give her another?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well my hat is off to Goldie and to you definitely for Raising such a strong girl. Never whines Eh...Pretty Impressive. Yeah Radar is like a Ninja sometimes I never even hear him coming. He's a bit of Whiner sometimes but if I give him some eye contact he calms down if he knows that Daddy is there for him.

Radar will whine like crazy if we leave him in the ex-pen when we go out. Ever since we opened things up for him a bit by sectioning off the foyer for him so he can lay by the door though the whining stopped right away.

Derek


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Melissa:

I'd give her more pain meds (if you have given her less than the dr. recommended). I think the first 48 hours are the hardest for them and you may not need any pain meds after that. Hang in there. She will probably be noticeably better tomorrow and each day after that!

(I've also locked Scout in the pantry/laundry room - didn't realize he had slipped in behind me. Eventually, I heard a tiny bark. But it still took me awhile to find him - duh!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, Melissa and Goldie :grouphug:

I really can relate with this! I am so scared to get Gucci spayed, even though I have no intent of ever letting her get pregnant. The vet wanted to spay her a few weeks before our vacation and I said "no", I didn't want her out of sorts...but I know a part of me is putting it off because I'm really scared that it will *change* her in some way...personality wise.

Just this morning, we have this routine where I make coffee and take her out and then I sit on the couch to check my emails and she always jumps up to give me my morning kisses and love, and she is so *feminine* and *nurturing* in her mannerisms....just the way she puts her paw on my hand, is so gentle and loving. (I know that probably sounds SO corny!)

And I worry that she will change. I read these horror stories about dogs that have different or aggressive personalities after getting "fixed" and I dont' want that to happen  I dont' want anything to change. But I know that spaying her is the responsible thing to do.

I hope Goldie feels better soon! :kiss:

I think I would up the dose of pain medication. What are they giving her? Codeine? I think you will *both* feel much better when you have the pain under control, because she will start acting more normal. Alot of people are afraid of using pain meds, but when you are really in pain, they just bring you back to *normal* and don't really make you loopy. I've been in pain management for years, so I know alot about them. I've probably tried most of them! lol

Let us know how Goldie is doing today. I hope the worst part is over and she's on the upswing from here on out.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Melissa, I hope your baby Goldie is feeling better today. I know spaying is the right way to go even if you have no intention to breed and no males are around, there is a great risk of cancer and worse pyometra. My little girl Dorie Dancer died from pyometra, which resulted from a buildup of progestrone in her body (like a false pregnancy), then her uterus developed pussy growths well, there's more (so gross)... if you want look it up online......sob. I never realized this risk was involved and only learned it after her death. If she had been spayed she would still be with us. (oh the GUILT) Now I know it is so important to just spay the girls if you do not intend to breed, you could be saving their lives. 
Paula
Marya, Blossom, Tucky and Jason in the photo


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We're hopping Goldie is feeling better and getting back to herself this morning. It is so hard when we know they are hurting. It amazing how fast they come back from surgury. A person would take weeks and they take days.

We're sending a "big get well soon".


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Melissa - We hope that you and Goldie had a good nights sleep and that she is feeling a bit better today. We've had all of our girls spayed and it really only took a day or two for each of them to get back to their old selves. Also, I can honestly say that not a single one of them changed temperments after spaying. They are each still my loving baby girls with the same personalities they had before.

Sending special hugs to Goldie for a very fast healing :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Goldie!:hug:to you both Melissa and Goldie :grouphug: 
Sally and Oliver


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, you know you did the right thing for everyone. Once you see you sweet girl up and around, which I'm sure will be by tomorrow, you will feel better. As far as changing them, Both of mine have been fixed and it hasn't changed them one bit. Their personalities are the same, they haven't gotten fat, and they are still the sweetest dogs ever.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! It helps reading the stories. I didn't know about what Paula was talking about with the build up of hormones. Im almost sure Goldie had a false pregnancy last time she was in heat. So I am glad I did spay her. 

She cried a lot during the night, and I was just try to pet her. I gave her more pain meds at 6. The dr. said to give her a half of one, so thats what I have been doing. She is crying a lot now, kind of a whimper. And she tries to rub her side on the couch, so I know she is hurting. 

Good thing is she ate all of her food this morning. She was hungry and she pranced around with a toy when she saw Tom. But she is still crying a lot.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea for the eating and prancing! That is two great signs for her. I hope she is past the majority of the pain by the end of the day. Poor, sweet Goldie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Melissa, the poor baby. I always hate having to bring mine in to be spayed. Last time I had two done at once and I spent the whole day pacing the floor till I got the call from the vet that they were both doing fine. I'll be facing a neutering for Milo down the road awhile and I'm very worried about it because one testicle didn't descend and the vet said it could complicate the surgery, depending on where they find it.

I'm sending healing thoughts to your baby and hoping you both get a better night sleep tonight. Long term I'm sure it's the right thing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Melissa, Hugs to you and Goldie, I can't imagine going through a spay which I know is more difficult on them than the nueters. Jasper whimpered all night when he was done--- I slept with him on the couch and he just kept his head on my leg going "hhhhhm, hhhhm, hhhhm" all night long. But the next day he was up and running-- sounds like Goldie will be better tomorrow. I love the rabbit story sooo sweet. She'll just have to mother you more.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

First of all, all the best to Goldie of course!
I'm sure she'll be her old self again soon, it took Sierra 3 days, and then she was doing her RLH again....



Thumperlove said:


> Oh, Melissa and Goldie :grouphug:
> 
> .but I know a part of me is putting it off because I'm really scared that it will *change* her in some way...personality wise.
> 
> ...


Kara, it pretty much also depends "when" you do it......I speak from experience......Sierra was spayed at 6mnths, during an insecure period and right before she was going into heat (we found that out later, I'll explain).....she got stuck in that insecure period.....and the same happened to a littermate of hers.....also done at 6 mnths, before a wild, enthusiastic not a care in the world dog, and then a few weeks after the surgery the change in behaviour gradually became apparent....
As we've now found out, she was going into heat, already developing the "scent" that goes with it.......any male dog that goes near her, goes "wild".....so she got stuck in that as well.....she's a true femma fatale I guess!

I've had long deep talk about what happened with my breeder, and I cried a lot......because I realised that I took away her hormones, while she basically was still an infant! You would never do that to a child!!!
My breeder then also told me that her littermate(mentioned above) had the same issues as Sierra...
The spaying is a good thing, when you time it right, meaning after the female has been in heat at least once, best after twice, they are then fully developed physically and mentally, stopped growing....

Many research that indicated early fixing only focussed on results towards tumors and such.....but never focussed on other effects/results....people who have been investigating it, noticed for example that the dogs tend to keep growing to long, which again has an effect on the bone-structure....

When you spay after one or two heats, the risk of cancer still is as minimal as when spayed early.....

Just imagine, taking away children's hormones, before the age of 12......

As said, I was ignorant and way to trustworthy towards my vet, I usually look up information from different sources or confer with my breeder on many things I am unsure about, but I was so assured by my life-long vet I simply didn't confer with her.....she is actually now putting a sort of "not fix before first heat clause" in the contracts as it is getting more common here for vets to operate at 6 mnths, when it used to be 1,5 yrs....

As said, I cried a lot, but things can't be undone, all I can do is inform others.....

And I think I saw others on here mention too that slowly the above is being realised.....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Melissa you are such a good mommy! Your story and your pics really reveal your mommy's heart! Glad to hear that Goldie came through fine and is beginning to recover! Valentino sends "love lickies" to Goldie!







Love the bed! I want one!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks yall! Update. We went back to the vet because she was still crying and pacing. He gave her a shot and she is doing much better. Not pacing and is sleeping. He said sometimes when they are older, its just harder on them. She was just about due for another heat cycle so its good. 

I think she will be ok.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor baby. Yes, things get tougher as you get older. :biggrin1: Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> First of all, all the best to Goldie of course!
> I'm sure she'll be her old self again soon, it took Sierra 3 days, and then she was doing her RLH again....
> Kara, it pretty much also depends "when" you do it......I speak from experience......Sierra was spayed at 6mnths, during an insecure period and right before she was going into heat (we found that out later, I'll explain).....she got stuck in that insecure period.....and the same happened to a littermate of hers.....also done at 6 mnths, before a wild, enthusiastic not a care in the world dog, and then a few weeks after the surgery the change in behaviour gradually became apparent....
> As we've now found out, she was going into heat, already developing the "scent" that goes with it.......any male dog that goes near her, goes "wild".....so she got stuck in that as well.....she's a true femma fatale I guess!
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to write that. I have wondered the SAME exact thing, and always thought 6 months seemed too early, but when I asked my vet that, he said that it was better to spay before the first heat.

I still have some research to do, and I will weigh out the pros and cons of waiting until after the first heat. I'll google it and see what I turn up, and my cousin's spouse is a vet, so I will call and get an opinion from her too.

Logically, it would seem better to do that surgery on a full grown/adult...I think one benefit of doing it young, is that they would probably *heal* quicker physically? But at the expense of what other things?

I have had several people tell me that their female dogs changed personality after spaying in some negative way...But I also would NOT want to lose her to cancer. Ugh! I wish I felt more secure about all this. lol

Thanks,
Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa,

I'm glad to hear Goldie is doing a bit better today. If you think she is still in alot of pain, call the vet and ask about giving her 3/4 a pain pill?

I hope she's back to herself soon.

Hugs,
Kara and Gucci


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie's vet really encourages spaying for health reasons. She says if you spay before the first heat, the chances of mammary cancer are nearly zero and that nearly 50% of mammary tumors are malignant. After each heat, the chances of mammary cancer increases. Maddie was spayed at 7 1/2 months, before her first heat. I don't notice any change in personality, but then I didn't own her before. She's got a great personality and temperament. I wish there were more definitive studies so that we would know for sure what is best for the dog.

I'm glad Goldie is feeling better after her shot. I just hate seeing these little sweeties in pain. I bet you'll notice a significant difference by late tomorrow, Melissa. It seems like the worst is over during the first 3 days.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Goldie and Melissa*

Just give Goldie another day. I have neutered 3 of mine and all were hard to hold down after the 2nd day! You definitely did the right thing. You won't have to worry about cancer or worse pyrometra (sp). These guys can die from uterine infections and they are very dangerous. As soon as mine are through breeding (3 litters max) they are neutered. I know how bad the uterine infections can be and will not chance it with my girls - that is the scariest part of them being "in tact". 
No personality changes in any of mine other than they may be a little sweeter and not so hormonal.
They also gain weight - which Goldie doesn't need. 
See you in a few days!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmmm
My vet said to watch Shelby's weight after she was spayed, but she hasn't gained. Maybe because she is still a puppy. My other dog, a female, didn't gain weight either.














h


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

We just took a long nap so is able to sleep now, thank goodness. 

Um NO she does NOT need to gain weight. The vet said she had a lot of abdominal fat and he had to take out some. So I guess she got a little liposuction also! hehehe.... I think I have to lay off the cheddar cheese.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh you poor dear! You sound more stressed about the spay than Goldie! Try and keep her quiet for a couple days, nurture her..but no cheezie poofs! Wowwie! She got lipo too? Such a little princess she is! That's sooooo Hollywood! :drama: I hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle was spayed at 6 months, as my Vet advised, but I wonder about the early age. Goldie is much older and is having a hard time, I think because of age? Annabelle took pain meds for three days but the Vet provided meds for a week. She took 1/2 pill every 12 hours and she was very sleepy for several days. She has gained a couple of pounds but I think she is better for it. She only weighed 6.8 lbs. and now weighs close to 9 lbs. Her bones are sturdier. I was more scared of the anathesia than anything else. Glad Goldie is doing better and you are both getting sleep.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm late to this thread and I'm glad to hear that Goldie is feeling better! It's so hard to see them hurting. 
Both my girls were spayed in the 6-7 month old range and both did beautifully. It was almost as if nothing had happened. It was difficult to keep them quiet. Sedona seemed to have more pain from her tooth extraction a few months before her spay than she did from the spay. Neither one of them had any change in personality at all. 
Anyway, back to Goldie, I'm so glad she's feeling better and getting some rest. You too Melissa!

Susan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope Goldie is feeling better now. I'm sure she will bounce back to her normal self with in a few days. You know you did the right thing.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Goldie has the sweetest face Melissa. I can understand how that would break your heart. Glad to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I hope Goldie is feeling better this evening. If the vet took some extra fat from her abdomen, that's probably what's making her so tender. More than usual.

Here is a link to some good info regarding why your females should be spayed.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=584

Pepper is sending healing, gentle hugs :hug: to Goldie.

Wanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
I'm happy to read Goldie is doing better.She will probably be alittle different for a few days/even a week or two---but in the long run,I bet you'll be glad and Goldie too,that you had her spayed.Hugs and kisses to Goldie!:hug::kiss:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Give Golde lots of Hav kisses and hugs for me. She really deserves it for being such a brave girl. It must be so hard sometimes having your whole personaltity changed because of something likes this....not being able to be yourself and run and play and get pampered..... 

Derek


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Goldie, 
Don't feel bad, when I went in for my "spaying" the Dr. noticed some extra abdominal fat too that needed to be removed....tell your mommy that does make things more tender.

Don't be afraid to use the pain meds when you need them and give your tummy a couple days to heal. As far as personality....everyone says I'm even more pleasant than before! :biggrin1: 

You'll be back to your precious self in no time.

Beverly


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Will they actually do that....remove Abdominal Fat from a Hav during that procedure???......:jaw: Wow and I thought only people from L.A. and Manhattan got lipo.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHA Beverly! 
Derek, I guess they do, because he said I "took out a couple of scoops".
He made it sound like it was in the way. Im sure it was! I love my vet, he is the best. 

Our good freind Betty Crump has llhasas. Her boy Shag recently passed and our vet went to her house and picked him up and took care of everything. Thats so nice!

Goldie is doing much better. Still crying some, but not NEAR as much. She is sleeping and I think slowly feeling better. She is just sore. Poor Stogie wants to play and wont play without her. Had it not been over 100 I would have taken for a w-a-l-k. 

Thanks for your concern. And I agree, this was traumatic for me, I was not suspecting it would be this bad.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug:hang in there Melissa:hug:
Goldie will be her lovely self before you know it........
Just think of some more awesome photos to take of her!Love that chanel one....and my fav.....curler girl!ADORABLE!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Melissa - How's little Goldie doing this morning? Feeling any better? I've been thinking about her


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie is doing MUCH better today. She slept all night and didnt cry once. I have only heard her whimper one time today. She is still not her full self, but for sure feeling better. 

Stogie on the other hand is depressed. He didn't eat this morning. I will have to take him out and give him some special treatment.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Stogie just realized this operation changed his chances. Is that not so like a man? Glad to hear Goldie is better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm glad Goldie is feeling better. Poor Stogie---All that good "bitch" scent all of a sudden GONE!!!! LOL yes Melissa, extra female attention is certainly what is called for.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Love those snuggly beds. I'm glad miss Goldie is feeling better today.:biggrin1: 
Once when Cru went to visit Goldie he 'marked' her beautiful princess slipper bed about 42 times. He was NOT a nice boy that day.
That might be why Goldie is sleeping in Stogie's prince slipper bed instead. LOL


----------

